# DSL Modem gives a wrong IP



## Alisa (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi!

I have 3 computers (WinXP) on my network. The internet is working. I had to disconnect the router (because we wanted to install a wireless router instead of the old one); so I attached one of my computers to the DSL modem, but it said: "Limited or no connectivity" and I could't use the internet. I tried it with the other computers, but the same... 
So I put them back to the old router, and everything was just fine. But anytime when I disconnect them from the router and try to hook one of them straith to the Verizon DSL (westel 2110) modem, the same error massage appiers. 
It's been a day I'm searching the internet, and I found some "bug" things, and a "Winsock" something, but they didn't work at all. 
I also found out, while my computers are on the router my IPs start with 192.168.x.x, but when I connect them to the DSL modem it gives an IP starts with 169.x.x.x - I guess the problem is somewhere around here...
Anyway, I also installed the wireless router, wich seems like to work, at least it doesn't sais "Limited or no connectivity", there IS connectivity, except the internet isn't working through the wireless router...
So please help me, if anyone has an idea about this stupid thing! Thanx!
(I was thinking if I really can't solve this problem, is it possible to hook the new wireless router to the old wired one: DSL modem to wired router to wireless router to computers - and have the internet like that...?)


----------



## Immortal (Nov 21, 2004)

Hello Alisa,

Log into your new router's configuration and find "DHCP settings" or something along those lines and find starting IP and add it just like how it used to be. That should clear it up I believe.

Tyler


----------



## Alisa (Aug 13, 2005)

What I found at the new router's configuration: 
DHCP: Fixed IP
DHCP: on

the IPs are correct with this new router, but I can't get the internet going...

So, I think the main problem is something else, because when I attached my computer straith to the DSL modem (no routers at all), I got an IP like 169.254.X.X and I tried the ipconfig/release - ipconfig/renew, and it said: An error occured while renewing interface Local Area Connection: unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out. 

But still, my old wired router somehow is able to access to the internet, the new one isn't and the DSL modem by itself isn't eather...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The modem doesn't have a DHCP server since it's designed to only give data to once source. The router is your DHCP server. If the router doesn't have an IP from the modem, then no data can come through.


----------



## Alisa (Aug 13, 2005)

I understaind, but I still don't understaind why I cannot get internet whithout any router from the DSL modem??? Why is that, when I attach one of my computer to the DSL modem I get the error message: Limited or no connectivity, and my IP is something wierd (not the usual 192.168.X.X)???


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you setup PPPOE in the router? This must be set up for DSL. 

When you connect directly to the modem, PPPOE must be setup in windows.


----------



## Alisa (Aug 13, 2005)

"When you connect directly to the modem, PPPOE must be setup in windows."

How do I do that?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Did your ISP provide software? If so, load this.


----------



## Alisa (Aug 13, 2005)

I tried my Verizon DSL modem installation CD, it couldn't go through though. It couldn't connect because of the "limited or no connection".

Anyways, I tried to run an ipconfig/all command and it said:
IP Routing NOT Enabled
WINS Proxy NOT Enabled
DHCP Enabled
Autoconfiguration Enabled
Autoconfiguration IP Address: 169.254.48.225
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway:-

After connecting the router (the old one, wich connects to the internet) to my DSL modem, the ipconfig/all is the next:
IP Routing NOT Enabled
WINS Proxy NOT Enabled
DHCP Enabled
Autoconfiguration Enabled
IP Address: 192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server: 192.168.0.1
DNS Server: 192.168.0.1

The wierd thing is, this is the same with all 3 computers, and one of them is brand new (we bought it with the wireless router), so it has never been used, nothing has installed on it, but reacts the same way: has internet with the router, but with the DSL modem: Limited or no connectivity...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What brand is the router?


----------



## Alisa (Aug 13, 2005)

The router is DYNEX

I called Verizon today, they don't know s*** about it...
They said they gonna send me another modem, but the thing is I already have another modem which reacts the same way...

I'm totally out of ideas! But I found a homepage it is about the same "limited or no connectivity", it might help others, who have the same kinda problem. 

http://www.tankweb.net/index.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=970

I found the followings on this page, which is probably my problem, but there is no solution:

For Windows 2000, Windows XP, or Windows Server 2003, you can determine whether your computer is using APIPA by using the IPconfig command at a command prompt:

Click Start, click Run, type "cmd" (without the quotation marks), and then click OK to open a MS-DOS command line window. Type "ipconfig /all" (without the quotation marks), and then hit the ENTER key. 

If the 'Autoconfiguration Enabled' line says "Yes", and the 'Autoconfiguration IP Address' is 169.254.x.y (where x.y is the client's unique identifier), then the computer is using APIPA. If the 'Autoconfiguration Enabled' line says "No", then the computer is not currently using APIPA.

You can disable automatic private IP addressing by using either of the following methods.

You can configure the TCP/IP information manually, which disables DHCP altogether. You can disable automatic private IP addressing (but not DHCP) by editing the registry. 

You can do so by adding the "IPAutoconfigurationEnabled" DWORD registry entry with a value of 0x0 to the following registry key for Windows Millennium Edition, Windows98, or Windows 98 Second Edition:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD\DHCP
For Windows 2000, Windows XP, and Windows Server 2003, APIPA can be disabled by adding the "IPAutoconfigurationEnabled" DWORD registry entry with a value of 0x0 to the following registry key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\<Adapter GUID>
Note The Adapter GUID subkey is a globally unique identifier (GUID) for the computer's LAN adapter.

Specifying a value of 1 for IPAutoconfigurationEnabled DWORD entry will enable APIPA, which is the default state when this value is omitted from the registry.

*Examples of Where APIPA May Be Useful

Example 1: No Previous IP Address and no DHCP Server*

When your Windows-based computer (configured for DHCP) is initializing, it broadcasts three or more "discover" messages. If a DHCP server does not respond after several discover messages are broadcast, the Windows computer assigns itself a Class B (APIPA) address. Then the Windows computer will display an error message to the user of the computer (providing it has never been assigned an IP address from a DHCP server in the past). The Windows computer will then send out a Discover message every three minutes in an attempt to establish communications with a DHCP server.

*Example 2: Previous IP Address and no DHCP Server*

The computer checks for the DHCP server and if none are found, an attempt is made to contact the default gateway. If the default gateway replies, then the Windows computer retains the previously-leased IP address. However, if the computer does not receive a response from the default gateway or if none are assigned, then it uses the automatic private IP addressing feature to assign itself an IP address. An error message is presented to the user and discover messages are transmitted every 3 minutes. Once a DHCP server comes on line, a message is generated stating communications have been re-established with a DHCP Server.

*Example 3: Lease Expires and no DHCP Server*

The Windows-based computer tries to re-establish the lease of the IP address. If the Windows computer does not find a DCHP server, it assigns itself an IP address after generating an error message. The computer then broadcasts a discover message every 3 minutes until a DHCP server comes on line. A message is then generated stating that communications have been re-established with the DHCP Server.


----------



## cr14mson (Aug 23, 2005)

Alisa said:


> I understaind, but I still don't understaind why I cannot get internet whithout any router from the DSL modem??? Why is that, when I attach one of my computer to the DSL modem I get the error message: Limited or no connectivity, and my IP is something wierd (not the usual 192.168.X.X)???


ebackhus is right, your router is your DHCP server. Basically, you would get 3 different IP addresses. If you have a router, yours would usually start with 192.168.x.x, If you're having LImited or No Connectivity, you get 169.254.x.x. If you are connected directly to your ISP's server, i believe they (Verizon's) usually start with 71.x.x.x

btw, 169.254.x.x is like an auto-config IP address of the NIC if it cant renew it's IP address. Just imagine your computer trying to renew its IP address and timing out. tries it again, times out, tries again, etc...Finally, it gives up and just assigns you 169.254.x.x (someone pls correct me if im wrong)




Alisa said:


> Anyway, I also installed the wireless router, wich seems like to work, at least it doesn't sais "Limited or no connectivity", there IS connectivity, except the internet isn't working through the wireless router...


You mean you can get online through Ethernet cables but not wirelessly..? If so, i think you just need to reconfigure your wireless settings. For wireless connections, you need to check these 3 things between your wireless router and wireless adapter:
a. SSID
b. Channel
c. WEP

good luck


----------



## Ignition (Jun 17, 2005)

Alisa, I had this problem when I bought a new PC and after resetting my modem/router it assigned me a new IP and worked. Limited or no connectivity normally means your modem and PC's IP addresses are conflicting.

Did you try going into the command prompt and doing a " ipconfig " or "ipconfig/renew" ?


----------



## jonharris (Apr 30, 2005)

Didn't see this fix in the above messages but might have missed something, sorry for duplication if that is the case.

I've worked on DSL setups around Calgary (Canada) and our phone company (Telus) has it setup on a specific MAC address registration.

If yours is a similar setup to here, There will only be one web address you can reach and that is the MAC address registration page for your ISP. You will have to register the MAC of the router (or change the MAC address of your new router to be the same as the old one) so that they will acknowledge it and allow it on their servers. You should have this registration site in your installation manual or your ISP should be able to tell you what it is.

That is definitely what this sounds like to me, if not then the similarity in symptoms is uncanny.


----------

